# AMD II X2 250 3.0 GHz Overclock



## StrelokSTK (Jul 1, 2010)

My Specs:

Motherboard: ASUS M4N78 PRO
Memory: 4 GB DDR2 800 MHz

I am trying to overclock the cpu to as much as possible, i read many guides but they are too confusing because they say lower this, increase that etc. 

can you explain me clearly how to overclock it the right way? i can use also turboV, an utility by asus, where i can change bus speed, dram, voltage and another thing.
do you need to know more stuff about speed and voltages?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2010)

use the bios when OCing. you can use those softwares to get you in the ball park but they are not stable in the long run. you need to talk to JrRacinFan about this. he has this same chip and could tell you all about OCing it. I will direct him to this thread.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok don't touch ANY voltages. Switch AI tuner to manual, drop your ram speed to 667 and start increasing HT speed. That's just the basics and pretty much all there is to it. Close to all X2 2x0 chips overclock to 250-270 ht speed, and most X2 250's go to ~3.6Ghz, I have seen quite a few do 4Ghz 24.7 also.

As far as cpu temps and voltages are concerned to keep it more than safe for 24.7 usage, dont go above 1.55v and 55C.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 1, 2010)

Here's a shot of the BIOS on my second computer. I got it completely stable, 24/7, at 3.4GHz without touching any voltages. I also turned off C1E and the other energy saving stuff as it's mainly a crunching rig and because I don't like to see the frequency jumping around.







Maybe this will help you out.


----------



## StrelokSTK (Jul 1, 2010)

> Ok don't touch ANY voltages. Switch AI tuner to manual, drop your ram speed to 667 and start increasing HT speed. That's just the basics and pretty much all there is to it. Close to all X2 2x0 chips overclock to 250-270 ht speed, and most X2 250's go to ~3.6Ghz, I have seen quite a few do 4Ghz 24.7 also.
> 
> As far as cpu temps and voltages are concerned to keep it more than safe for 24.7 usage, dont go above 1.55v and 55C.



i lower the ram speed to 667 and set the ht link at 400 mhz. the cpu is still running at 3.00 ghz


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 1, 2010)

Not HT Link, HT speed AKA FSB. ^^ See  above it may also be known in your bios as CPU frequency.


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2010)

My 240 does 3.5GHz at stock voltage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 1, 2010)

hat said:


> My 240 does 3.5GHz at stock voltage.



Furthest I got mine is 262ht for 3.66Ghz on stock voltage with a CM Hyper TX3. Water didnt change a thing.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 1, 2010)

i got 4.2ghz on my AX2 250 with coolermaster v10


----------



## StrelokSTK (Jul 2, 2010)

> Not HT Link, HT speed AKA FSB. ^^ See above it may also be known in your bios as CPU frequency.



ill try that, im a noob about overclocking. what do u guys think of this fan for overclocking? (zerotherm btf80)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

StrelokSTK said:


> ill try that, im a noob about overclocking. what do u guys think of this fan for overclocking? (zerotherm btf80)
> 
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleimages/200607/zthermBTF80_pspc.jpg



That would be more than plenty. Not overkill but would do fine.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That would be more than plenty. Not overkill but would do fine.



I dunno. wouldnt you want a heatsink with replacable 120mm fans for maybe a push/pull combo?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dunno. wouldnt you want a heatsink with replacable 120mm fans for maybe a push/pull combo?



That would be optimal but Athlon II X2 series runs very cool. I mean the 240 I had running on stock cooling and @ 3.3Ghz 1.33v would never saw 40C load.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> That would be optimal but Athlon II X2 series runs very cool. I mean the 240 I had running on stock cooling and @ 3.3Ghz 1.33v would never saw 40C load.



My 250 stays at 46-50C using that Rosie cooler in a room that's around 80F, while crunching. Though it's as cool as the other side of the pillow at idle. These X2's really are great chips for the price.


----------



## StrelokSTK (Jul 2, 2010)

finally it works!

one last thing. my fan, the one i showed above, always runs at 2500 rpm (max speed) (when listening to music, watching movies, playing, doing absolutely nothing). Isnt it supposed to lower its speed automatically? i tried speedfan to lower it to 2000 rpm so that it would make less noise but i have to set the speed every time i turn my pc on, and i dont like that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

That can usually be set in the hardware monitor section of the bios. It could be labeled as something else but in mine it's known as smart fan.


----------



## StrelokSTK (Jul 2, 2010)

i dont have the option "smart fan"


----------



## hat (Jul 2, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Furthest I got mine is 262ht for 3.66Ghz on stock voltage with a CM Hyper TX3. Water didnt change a thing.



Hmm, I run mine at 270x13 at stock voltage so I could play with the memory. I guess I'll try 13.5 and see if it will take me to 3645MHz... heh


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 2, 2010)

hat said:


> Hmm, I run mine at 270x13 at stock voltage so I could play with the memory. I guess I'll try 13.5 and see if it will take me to 3645MHz... heh



Very good possibility it will. I do know that when I had it on the 790FX UD5P it would go up to 262 and then die after that,leaving a BSOD while windows booting at 263. Also do know that wasn't a crap board but then again it was rather picky with the ram I had.


----------



## hat (Jul 3, 2010)

Meh, it was stable enough to run super pi 4m, but it crapped out almost as soon as I started running LinX...

I'll try 256x14


----------

